

Best way to get Trademark for startup? - TravisCooper

What's the BEST way to get Trademarks for new startup?  A tangential request would be, "What is the Cheapest and BEST way.."  I'm in the early stages of development, so I don't have a lot of money, but we'd like to go ahead and get the company name, etc nailed down, and a trademark would let us do that.<p>any suggestions?  Online services like LegalZoom, or Trademark specific sites.  Is there a way to tell them apart?  How bad can they mess it up?<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Travis
======
TravisCooper
There are several services online (found by doing basic google searches) that
have a price of $500 for a trademark search and the actual trademark
application. And some even handle international trademarks as well.

Anyone who's done this and had a good experience with someone, site, etc..
please respond. ;)

